# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Zaburzenia widzenia, nabrzmiałe tętnice i bóle głowy w młodym wieku-bezradni lekarze!

## Bezradnypacjent0129

Rozdział I - Jak zaczal sie moj koszmar.
Wszystko zaczęło sie od poczatku Grudnia 2014. Juz wtedy nie czułem sie najlepiej. Któregoś dnia poszedłem na siłownie, juz wczesniej zdarzało mi sie ze bolała mnie głowa podczas wysiłku lecz nie był to taki ból jaki przydarzyl mi sie tamtego dnia przy przysiadach. Skończyłem ostatnia serie przysiadów, odlozylem ciężar juz przy pomocy asysty sam nie dałem rady.. Poprostu był za ciężki. Po około 30 sek zaczęła mnie okropnie bolec głowa, mdlilo mnie wiec postanowiłem pójść do domu.


Następnego dnia czułem sie bardzo zmęczony, troszeczkę otępiały. Chciałem zostać w domu zeby sie wyspać. Wkoncu i tak przez najbliższe dni chodziłem do szkoły. 
3-4 dni pozniej zaczalem czuć sie juz naprawde dziwacznie, uczucie opuznienia w oczach i drgace powieki. Troche mnie to irytowało ale myślałem ze Poprostu przejdzie. Wkoncu wieczorem pojechałem do szpitala bo sie juz troche bałem gdy usłyszałem od lekarza rodzinnego ze podejrzewa krwawienie podpajenczynowke ale wierzyłem ze przejdzie z czasem. 

Dotarłem z mama do akademi wczesnym wieczorem koło 21-22. Pomimo tego czekaliśmy ok 3-4 h na przyjęcie przez neurologa. Czułem sie juz wiarę dobrze, zaburzenia widzenia znikły, tak samo jak mdłości i lekkie klocia w głowie.

Wkoncu gdy przypomnieliśmy sie osobiście pani neurolog która przebywała cały ten czas w gabinecie, postanowiła ona mnie obejrzeć, pokazałem jej skierownie z podejrzeniem tego krwawienia, wykonała rutynowe badania ruchowe ze mną i pobrała mi krew, chwile pozniej pojechałem na TK ( bez kontrastu ) . Położyli mnie na obserwacje, dali mi lekki przeciwymiotne i przeciwzawrota głowy i bolą oraz kroplowke wieloelektroliwtowa. Z żadnego badania nie wynikło nic złego lecz postanowili pobrać mi płyn mozgowordzeniowy zeby sie upewnić, wtedy nie czułem sie jeszcze na tyle źle zeby sie na to godzić. Poczekałem do rana i przespałem sie na sali obserwacyjnej, wstałem koło 7 rano, odrazu poczułem ze kroplówki mi zaszkodziły, jak tylko wstałem zeby udać sie do toalety, dopadły mnie zawroty głowy i zaciemnienia widzenia, w toalecie prawie zemdlałem. Przemylem twarz woda i wróciłem do łóżka, gdy przyszedł neurolog ( inny ) zapytał sie czy mnie wypisać czy robimy punkcje. Zgodziłem sie ( profilaktycznie - zeby upewnić sie ze nic mi nie jest ) Zabieg przeszedł normalnie, lecz lekarze nie wiedzieli czy mogą użyć znieczulenia ktore akurat wcześniejszego dnia straciło ważność, pomimo tego zapewnili mnie ze takie leki maja długi termin ważności. Po 12 h od punkcji wstałem zeby sie tylko wysikac. Potem odrazu wskoczylem do łóżka. Mama po 24 h zabrała mnie do domu, cały ten czas ktory spędziłem w szpitalu czułem sie dość dobrze. Przyjechałem do domu, zjadłem cos i było naprawde git. Zaburzenia widzenia ( falowanie, derealizacja ) zniknęły. Następnego dnia, chciałem wziąć kąpiel, nikt mi tego nie zabronił, w internecie tez nic nie znalazłem co do przeciwwskazań. Wziąłem kąpiel pomimo bólu w plecach. Głowa nie bolała, widzenia tez nie było. Martwiła mnie jedna rzecz, grzybica ( na penisie )  ktorej sie nabawilem miesiąc temu lecz pomimo leczenia clotrimaziolem nie do konca znikała. 
Bałem sie ze moze dojść do jakiegoś zaskarżenia. Ale uznałem ze bakterie nie przedosta sie przez taka mała dziorke i w takiej ilości wody oraz pomimo kiepskiego opatrunku. Wyszedłem z wanny i umyłem zęby. Zauważyłem w lustrze spory biało-żółty nalot na języku ktory pomimo zdrapywania, szorowania i płukania nie zniknął, nie przejalem sie tym wtedy. Ponadto przy zasypinu od jakiegoś czasu pulsowaly mi żyły na skrobiach i w oczodolach ktor

Następnego dnia od wspomnianej wczesniej kąpieli pojechałem do babci na święta. Czułem sie ok  :Smile:  ! Bolała mnie lekko głowa gdy wstawalem ale wiedziałem ze to bóle popunkcyjne. Dojechałem do babci, przez kolejne dwa-trzy dni leżałem w łóżku. Pomimo lekkich bólów głowy w dzien przed wigilia wyszedłem na dwor z kolega. Głowa lekko pobolewala. Krecilismy sie w deszczu, strasznie wiało i było zimno, nie miałem czapki. Troche mnie przewijało. Wrocilem do domu i zaczalem trzeć oczy bo mnie zaczynały swedziec, po za tym  bóle głowy  ustapily juz praktycznie zupełnie ( stosowałem dawki paracetamolu 500- 1000mg) Max 2 razy dziennie. 
Obudziłem sie następnego dnia, zaczęło sie !!! - popatrzyłem przed siebie, a obraz wydawał sie mocno opóźniony, węch i słuch wyczulil sie niemal odrazu poczułem dziwne zapachy z kuchni. Do tego rozszerzone źrenice. Uczucie bardzo ciężkiej głowy ( nie bolała wtedy ). Spanikowalem bardzo i zaczalem nerwowo chodzić i mowić babci jak złe sie czuje. Kręciłem sie tak przez 20 min. Az panika wywołana tymi dziwnymi objawami była tak wielka ze miałem urojenia wzrokowe i słuchowe ( o lekkim nasileniu ). Kolejny raz koszmar powrócił tym razem jednak efekt widzenia był duzo potężniejszy, do tego mocne mdłości, kłócie w brzuchu, sztywność karku i zawroty głowy oraz ogromna panika. Pojechałem do szpitala, na izbie przyjęć ciśnienie było podwyższone pomimo mojego otępienia. Panika troche ustala. Położyli mnie na chwile na łóżko, standardowo dali elektrolity i cos przeciwwymiotnego ze strzykawki, dodatkowo relanium i ketonal. Przy wbijaniu sie w żyłę, młoda pani pielęgniarka nie trafiała w żyłe, wkoncu wkula sie w tętnice a krew zaczęła pryskac na lewo i prawo. Byłem taki przerażony moim stanem ze ręka mnie nie obchodziła w tamtej chwili. Pani przekazała strzykawkę drugiemu medykowi ktory wkuwal sie bez rekawiczek w druga rękę, po memlaniu igła w mojej ręce wkoncu smiesznemu personelowi udało sie założyć welflon. Podali te kroplówki i leki ktore wyżej podałem. Wróciłem do domu, swierdzili ze nie ma zagrożenia życia. Wróciłem i czułem sie beznadziejnie, ból ręki okropny w której wluli mi sie w tętnice oraz wszystkie wcześniejsze objawy. Ustąpiła tylko panika, która zlikwidowało zapewne relanium. Siedziałem przy stole ledwo co sie uśmiechając przy wigilijnym stole, nie miałem siły otworzyć swoich prezetow, poszedłem sie przespać. Następnego dnia, otępienie olbrzymie, dziwny wzrok, ból za oczodolami i przy skroniach zwłaszcza przy nacisku na te zylki miedzy uchem a skronia, sztywna szyja i klocia w brzuchu ktore chwilowo nie pozwalaly sie ruszać ( kilka - kilkanaście sekund ) . I 

I TAK JEST DO DZIS. 

Czynniki ryzyka:
- współżycie z nową kobieta od 3 mies.
- częste treningi z dużymi ciężarami
- dość słaba odporność organizmu
- palenie tytoniu ( małe ilości ) i marihuany
 ( średnie ilości )
- rok temu przedawkowanie amfetaminy
 ( jedynie raz próbowałem i wtedy do tego doszło )
- wcześniejsze problemy z wydolnością oddechowa
- częste grzybice od czasu współżycia z nowa partnerką. 
- po zarzyciu aspiryny, cos jakby zaczęło mi sie przesuwac w żyłach w głowie, bardzo mocne chwilowe klocia w środku głowy
- po wyjściu z cieplej kąpieli wychodzą mi bardzo mocno widoczne żyły na nogach, bolą mnie stopy i ścięgna achillesowe. 
- zapalenie atopowe skóry


Objawy: 
- przewlekłe zmęczenie
-  bóle głowy 
- zawroty głowy
- różnica w wielkości źrenic
- zaburzenia widzenia 
- pulsowanie i nabrzmiewanie żył w okolicy skroni i oczodołu prawego. ( pod wieczór zazwyczaj ) 
- zapalenie oczu ( lekkie )
- drętwienie i drżenie palców i rąk ( lekkie )
- bóle kręgosłupa w miejscu punkcji i w korzonkach.
- kłocie w brzuchu
- kłócie w sercu ( przy panice )
- panika po utrzymywaniu sie objawów.
- ból w szyji/ sztywność karku 
- suche oczy
- wrażenie latania małych przezroczystych i ruszających sie punkcikach ( podobne do pantofelka ) 
- zaparcia
- biały nalot na języku
- lekkie halucynacje
- wyczulenie węchu i słuchu
- ciężkości i dyskomfort w głowie.
- ogromne otępienie i zupełny brak koncentracji
- żyły na nogach bardzo widoczne.
- spadek libido
- skurcze twarzy
- nudności
- brak apetytu ( kiedys jadłem 4000 kcal dziennie podczas budowania masy mięśniowej ) teraz jem ok 1500 kcal, gdy zjem tyle lub wiecej wymiotuje. Tak samo po zjedzeniu nieco większego posiłku na raz.
- po zjedzeniu słodyczy czuje sie gorzej. Tak samo cola
- drętwienie potylicy 
- wrażliwa skóra głowy
- budze sie w środku nocy każdej doby
- ciężkości w złapaniu pełnego oddechu od około roku
- katar
- trudności z trawieniem posiłków
- ciagle zmęczenie oczu 
- stany podgorączkowe


Leki i suplementy:
- Olimp Vitamin Sport ( ogromne dawki witamin )
- Lucetam 1200
- Tribulon ( na miesiąc przed objawami - odstawione )
- Sympramol 50 mg 
- Gainer Mutant Mass ( odstawione ) 
- clotrimazol
- Awamys
- Surfarinol ( odstawione )
- Tritico ( przepisane przez psychiatrię, wycofane przez neurologa po 3 dniach - czułem sie duzo gorzej po tym psychicznie ) 
- Valerin Sen - ( odstawione )
- Dicortineff ( po 10 dniowej kuracji, oczy dalej lekko przekrwione )

Badania ktore przeszedłem : 
- TK głowy ( bez kontrastu ) OK
- Rezonans głowy ( bez kontrastu ) OK 
- USG dopler tetnic domozgowych OK 
- WR ( kiła ) OK 
- Pole widzenia ( zawężone pole widzenia ) !
- morfologia ( OK ) 
- badanie okulistyczne ( Stwierdzone łagodne zapalenie oka )
- badanie ruchowe u neurologa ( Cechy niedokrwienia mózgu )
- glukoza ( górna granica 90 , wczesniej zawyżona nieznacznie 120 ) 
- ciśnienie ( zazwyczaj w normie górna granica, czasami podwyższone)
- Badanie płynu mózgowego ( po wystąpieniu pierwszych objawów ) OK
- HIV test ( OK - 3 tyg po stosunku z nowa dziewczyna ) 

Teraz pytania : 
- Jakie badania zrobic jeszcze ? 
- Czy tętnice o ktorych mowa ( skronie i okolice oczu ) da sie stwierdzić USG ( jakim ) ?
- Czy to moze byc kandydoza/ inna grzybica ogolnoustrojowa?
- Czy rezonans w początkowym grzybiczym zapaleniu mózgu moze dac fałszywy wynik. 
- Czy borelioze da sie wykryć w badaniach ktore zrobiłem? 

Pozdrawiam i wolam o pomoc, nikt nie umie mi pomoc a ja z dnia na dzien czuje sie gorzej. Mam 18 lat, chce jeszcze pożyć, nie chce słuchać tu o nerwicach. Chodziłem do terapeuty, wizyty nic nie dawały. Prosze i odpowiedzi co moge jeszcze zrobic.

----------


## nnn123

1. W nerwicy/depresji/ch. nerek i paru innych często występuje hipokalemia (niedobór potasu). Brać potas (300-600mg per dzień) i magnez. Jeść ziemniaki i pomidory. 2-3l płynów. Ile miałeś najmniej w badaniach?
2. hipokalemia powoduje szereg objawów w układzie nerwowym (drżenia powiek, kończyn, otępienie, zaburzenia ruchowe etc), osłabia serce, odporność, zwiększa ciśnienie i podnosi tętno. W bardzo rzadkim i ciężkim przypadku migotanie komór.
3. Grzybica ogólnoustrojowa to raczej nie jest. Lekarze by to najpewniej stwierdzili i morfologię masz ok jak wspomniałeś.
4. Grzybica mózgu - bardzo mało prawdopodobne. TK masz ok. Tak czy inaczej, w razie poważnych objawów: sor, 112, lekarz.
5. Lecz grzybicę (higiena, leki), dziewczyna też musi. Albo Ty się zaraziłeś od niej albo ona od Ciebie.
6. Jak dawno odstawiłeś leki antydepresyjne/psychotropowe? Lekarz kazał czy na własną rękę?
7. Multiwitaminy i multiminerały. Zwłaszcza witaminy z grupy b, c, cynk.
8. Nie przemęczać się nadmiernie. Zwłaszcza przy hipokalemii.
9. Kontrolować czasem glukozę (na czczo) i nie przejadać się. W razie czego (o ile coś jest nie tak) prywatnie test obciążenia glukozą.
10. Mega witaminy na mięśnie (tym bardziej nadużywane) mogą zawierać nadmierne dawki.
11. Rtg klatki piersiowej i oznaczenie poziomu wapna całkowitego we krwi - na czczo.
12. Krople nawilżające do obu oczu.
13. Ubierać się stosownie do pogody. Zwłaszcza czapka i ciepłe buty.
14. Krem do rąk lub maść na AZS.
15. Ograniczać avamys. Stosować spreje hipertoniczne.
16. Jabłka i jogurt naturalny.
17. "kłócie w sercu" - valeriana (itp) lub lek od psychiatry/neurologa.
18. Próby wątrobowe. BTW. podaj wyniki badań biochemicznych wraz z normami (są różne w różnych lab.)
19. Pracownik medyczny nie może robić iniekcji (wenflon, strzykawa) bez rękawiczek. Zagraża sobie i Tobie.
20. "Czy borelioze da sie wykryć w badaniach ktore zrobiłem" - nie. Na to jest test z krwi na przeciwciała na bakterie boreliozy.
21. W kolejności okulista/internista/psychiatra. W razie potrzeby gastrolog (może gastroskopia?) czy neurolog.
22. Zapomniałem o czymś?

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## nnn123

23. Unikać stresu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomniałem jeszcze o drzeniu łydki i palców.
Poziom potasu w normie. Hormony tarczycy tez OK.
Mam pytanie: Czy to moze byc SM? Z kazdym dnim dochodzi mi większe otępienie i słabość mięśni a po za tym bóle w stawach. Objawy trwają juz przeszło miesiąc
Dziekuje za szybka odpowiedz! Bede na bierzaco pisał o objawach i badaniach.
Antydepresanty odstawilem po 3 dniach stosowania z polecenia neurolga.

22. Co mogą oznaczać te żyły/ tętnice nabrzmiałe. Pojawiły mi sie one w 15 roku życia po stosowaniu jakiegoś sterydu na siłowni. Miałem wtedy tez problemy hormonalne i kilku miesięczna częściowa impotencję.

----------


## nnn123

Nie szukaj na siłę. TK głowy masz OK.

Ze stawami możesz odwiedzić reumatologa i zrobić badania.

A te sterydy to z internetu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Steryd był z internetu, sprzedawany jako suplement z firmy " Burneika Sports " , produkt został wycofany po kilku miesiącach w sprzedaży. Był to steryd pod nazwą " Super Bees" później " Killer Bees". Odrazu po cyklu wszedzie wyskakiwały mi żyły, zwłaszcza na łydkach - takie mocne żylaki. Lekarz powiedział że w takim wieku żylaki nie są możliwe i powiedział że taka moja uroda. Od tamtego czasu mam też problemy z tymi kłóciami w sercu i z wmrowieniem nóg i palców. Zapomniałem jeszcze dodać że nudości przy przyjęciu jakiegokolwiek posiłku lub napoju są dużo większe.

----------


## nnn123

Niestety nie mogę wygooglać składu, jak możesz to podaj (opakowanie, ulotka).

Poziom sodu w normie? Bierzesz magnez? Jak nie to bierz.

Kłucia w sercu to najpewniej to co występuje najczęściej, czyli wypadanie płatka zastawki mitralnej (99% to tzw. nerwica serca), skurcze nadkomorowe lub oba na raz. Aby wiedzieć na pewno -> ekg (z opisem), echo serca, holter ekg - zapewne lekarz nie da Ci skierowania więc możesz jedynie prywatnie.

Z żylakami to możesz mocno podkreślić że to po sterydach z internetu (dopowiedz że z importu...) i poprosić o skierowanie do angiologa. Ew. badania w kierunku tocznia itp. (ANA i tak dalej) - to najpewniej zrobi Ci angiolog, zwłaszcza jak bolą Cię stawy.

Mrowienie to neuralgia lub nerwica. Palce drżą/mrowią Ci wszystkie na raz?

Z nudnościami to wspominałem: gastrolog, gastroskopia, wapń całkowity we krwi (z krwi - prywatnie koszt około 7-10zł). Ewentualnie można doliczyć szczegółowe badanie dna oka.

Mam nadzieję że nie używali gdziekolwiek ołowiu czy innego "ciężkiego" metalu przy produkcji tego czegoś...

BTW. lepiej wspominaj o tym sterydzie przy każdej wizycie u każdego lekarza.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dno oka OK. 
Metale ciężkie mogły być w trawce którą jeszcze do niedawna paliłem, bo okazało się że czasami była felerna.
Megnez biorę. Palce mi drżą zwłaszcza jeżeli chce w coś wcelować, mrowią tylko nogi jeżeli posiedzę chwile dłużej.
Cholter, echo serca, ekg miałem wszystko robionę. 

Mógłbyś/aś byś może ocenić moję wyniki EEG i rezonans magnetyczny głowy ? 
Mam tez częste bóle karku i bóle oczu przy patrzeniu w górę lub na boki w górę . 
Czy istnieje możliwość że podczas punkcji lub po niej doszło do jakiegoś powikłania które może utrzymywać się ponad miesiąc ? Wszyscy lekarze mówią że nie. Wikipedia mówi że punkcja może wywołać wiele powikłań.

to te : 
zespół popunkcyjny
ból kręgosłupa
wymioty
nasilające się objawy oponowe
krwawienie podpajęczynówkowe
krwawienie podtwardówkowe
krwiak nadtwardówkowy
uraz więzadeł kręgosłupa
uchwycenie korzeni nerwowych przez uszkodzoną oponę twardą
ostre ropne zapalenie kręgów
ropień
pogorszenie przebiegu poprzecznego zapalenia rdzenia
guz epidermoidalny (kilka lat po)

Lekarze mówią mi że to nie możliwe, że to zabieg który nie wiąże się z żadnym zagrożeniem.

Napisz na email jeżeli możesz : zmt6@wp.pl
Wyślę ci moje badania do oceny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skład sterydu/suplementu : 

Ilosc w Jednej Porcji:


Killer Bee's BUZZZZ Stack: 800 MG
Acacia Rigidula [ekstrakt zawierajacy 95% Fenyloetyloaminy], Farmaceutyczna Kofeina Bezwodna, Yerba Matte, Zielona Herbata, Biala Herbata, Kora Wierzby Bialej [ekstrakt zawierajacy 15mg naturalnej aspiryny], N-Acetyl Tyrozyna,

N-Methyl-Beta-Methylphenylethylamine HCL, Beta Phenylethylamine HCL, Ekstrakt Lisci Efedry, Ekstrakt Geranium [zawiera1,3-Dimethylamylamine], Evodiamina, Glucomannon, Jagoda Acai

Killer Bee's Bioabsorbtion Stack: 75 MG
6, 7 - Dihyroxybergamottin (DHB), Emblica Officinalis, Piperina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A tu dość nietypowa dopiska co do tego specifiku : Produkt przeznaczony jest dla absolutnie zdrowych i pelnoletnich osób. Zaleca sie stosowanie lacznie ze zbilansowana dieta dostarczajaca kluczowych skladników pokarmowych. W trakcie stosowania Killer Bee's wypijaj minimum 2-3 litry wody mineralnej w trakcie dnia. Nie zaleca sie przyjmowac produktu w przypadku jakichkolwiek schorzen terazniejszych lub przeszlych lub genetycznego obciazenia tymi schorzeniami. Nie przyjmowac w trakcie stosowani jakichkolwiek leków czy innych srodków stymulujacych uklad nerwowy.

----------


## nnn123

Dostałem olśnienia. Choć niestety, jeśli mam teraz rację to tak samo jak myślałem od samego początku, nie wyleczysz tego w jeden dzień. Mimo wszystko (a tym bardziej teraz) polecam zrobić badania które wymieniłem jeśli ich nie robiłeś. M.in. gastroskopia - skierowanie.

Z tym ołowiem to odrobinę pojechałem, bo najpewniej inni by też się struli. BTW w tym nie ma sterydów ani nawet substancji na przyrost mięśni. Zrobili tak żeby tylko było wrażenie większej siły po zażyciu.

Pozwolę sobie na porównanie: słuchamy muzyki na sprzęcie audio niskiej lub "wysokiej" jakości. Stosunkowo niegłośno, podkręcasz nieco potencjometr i jakość dźwięku (THD+N w te czy we wte) nie uległa znacznej zmianie. Podkręcasz bardziej, zniekształcenia (THD) nieco wzrosły, minimalnie dalej - obudowa wpadła w niemiły dla ucha rezonans, a dalej to rezonans, thd czy nawet stukanie cewki o magnes są tak niemiłosierne że słychać hałas a pieron wie co to za gatunek muzyki... Teraz potencjometr na full, ale ośka się przypadkowo skleiła i trzeba rzucić rozpuszczalnik  :Smile: 

Zapewne brałeś te "boostery" długo, dużo i nawet ew. kilka na raz. Wtegowałeś tego sporo do krwi (może jeszcze jest w krwi albo w synapsach). Receptory w synapsach mogły się przyzwyczaić i zacząć pracować nieprawidłowo.

Część z tego to substancje neuroprzekaźniki, pobudzają nerwy żeby one lepiej pobudzały mięśnie - jeden z najmniej zdrowych sposobów. Co innego to analeptyki, co innego to "mega" dawki witamin skutkujące hiperwitaminozą (np. niacyna i świecisz na czerwono tudzież pomarańczowo). Jeszcze inna kwestia to nerwica/depresja i antydepresanty - te trzy rzeczy mają wpływ na (inne) neuroprzekaźniki i ich receptory. Tym bardziej ciekawe jest to jak podziałał na Ciebie trazodon (tritico). Inna sprawa to nikotyna i thc, które mają wpływ m.in. na dopaminę. Ww. neuroprzekaźniki z tych suplementów słabo przenikają przez barierę krew-mózg więc bardziej działają na nerwy obwodowe niż mózg i rdzeń kręgowy. Leczenie tego to w pierwszej kolejności odstawienie tych suplementów (dla bezpieczeństwa stopniowo - z receptorami w synapsach różnie bywa), magnez (200-250mg). W drugiej kolejności to niewielkie ilości valeriany aby to wszystko ustabilizować do m.w. normy. Potrwa to najpewniej 1-6 miesięcy. Wskazana kontrola u neurologa i psychiatry. Pokaż im skład tego czegoś i przypomnij że bierzesz/brałeś te cuda. "Mega witaminy" możesz odstawić od razu. Lepiej kupuj w aptece multiwitaminy/minerały lub sam b-complex, magnez i ew. b12/k.foliowy. Do tego najważniejsze, unikaj stresu i nie ćwicz do oporu - mięśnie inaczej pracują gdy skończą się im zapasy tlenu i glukozy, wpierw atp/adp a potem spalanie tłuszczu i spalanie beztlenowe. Związki ketonowe dostają się do krwi zakwaszając ją i pogarszają stan zdrowia (dokładnie tak samo jak przy cukrzycy). Zauważ że przy wysiłku częstotliwość oddechów praktycznie nie wzrasta od razu tylko po pewnym czasie

Co do punkcji, należy ją robić w właściwej pozycji ciała i po niej nie ruszać się przez jakąś godzinę. Objawy (np.  ból głowy , nudności, złe samopoczucie) mogą się utrzymywać przez kilka dni.

Skonsultuj się z okulistą, jako że przypisany antybiotyk najpewniej zbyt słabo działa. Przypomnij o zawężonym polu widzenia i pokaż papiery.

Na mięśnie/metabolizm/etc to jest sporo rzeczy dostępnych w spożywczym i w aptece bez recepty. Farmakologa zawsze można wynudzić (jednym blisko do lekarza, inni nie wiedzą co to apteka...). Osobiście często słyszę o wanilioidach (jakaś połowa przypraw) jako związkach przyśpieszających metabolizm. Na same mięśnie to substancje z mięsa czyli po prostu mięso. BTW. witaminy z grupy b (w sensownej ilości) działają nie tylko na układ nerwowy ale także na komórki szybko rosnące i szybko dzielące się czyli także na mięśnie.

Utrudniłeś sprawę przede wszystkim rozpisując się zbytnio, podając same nazwy leków a nie nazwy, skład i najlepiej grupę substancji do których należą (np. steroid do nosa, antydepresant - inh. wychw. zwr. serotoniny, czy krople do oczu z antybiotykiem i z steroidem). Apropo czytaj ulotki w każdym leku - zwłaszcza przeciwwskazania, interakcje i odstawienie (czasem nie można tego zrobić nagle).

Profilaktycznie zrób badanie na wapń całkowity (6-10zł) i ew. te badania które uprzednio wymieniłem. Z tym pierwszym jak z jakichś powodów nie możesz, to możesz zrobić mały (teoretycznie niebezpieczny) test na hiperkalcemię (nadmiar wapna w krwi) wypijając szklankę porządnego mleka 3.2% lub pełnotłustego tudzież inny nabiał (wit d i wapń). Jak po tym będziesz miał (przez jakiś czas) nudności czy wymioty to pilnie do lekarza (internisty).

> Lekarze mówią mi że to nie możliwe, że to zabieg który nie wiąże się z żadnym zagrożeniem.

Dokładnie. Chyba że lekarz jest totalnym konowałem albo wdała się infekcja. BTW. coś mi mówi że trafiłeś do kiepskiego szpitala.

EEG (wiele lat temu się tym interesowałem z racji zainteresowania elektroniką, teraz jeszcze coś tam pamiętam) mogę obejrzeć.
RM głowy to raz że nie jestem radiologiem, dwa że mam teraz słabe łącze i w porywach obejrzę kilka przekrojów, a trzy że z anatomii mózgu niewiele pamiętam. Jak bardzo chcesz rzucę oko jedynie na to EEG i opis RM.

Sponsorujesz kolejny sezon dr. house  :Smile: 

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od wczoraj mam utrzynującą sie goraczke w okolicach 38 stopni. Dodatkowo mocno ciągnie mnie kregosłup i dostaje dziwne prady kumulujace sie w okolicach ledzwi. w dodatku kregi w tej okolicy sa jakby spuchniete.
Inne objawy to te utrzymujace sie dziwne widze, bole glowy. lekki bol gardla. w dodatku zauwazylem ze moja sperma przybiera zielonkawy odcien i jest bardziej mazista i brzydko pachnie. mam problem z potencja od kilku dni. po mimo dokladnego mycia zebow i plukania bialy nalot zostal. isc z tym do lekarza i czy moze miec to powiazane z wczesniej wystepujacymi stanami ktore teraz tez mi dokuczaja.

----------


## nnn123

Raczej nie powinno puchnąć. Może wizyta domowa lekarza?

----------


## nnn123

Trochę za bardzo się śpieszyłem i nie zapytałem jednej bardzo ważnej rzeczy: możesz (najlepiej w poz. leżącej) docisnąć brodę do kl. piersiowej? Najlepiej sprawdź biernie bez pomocy rąk. Jeśli nie możesz to dzwoń od razu na 112 i powiedz tam co się Ci aktualnie dzieje.

Mam nadzieję że widział Cię jakiś lekarz jak mnie nie było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzis bylem u lekarza, powiedzial ze goraczka i bole glowy na tle nerwicowym. zaczalem dyskutowac i zostalem szybko wyproszony z gabinetu, w dodatku badal mnie uciskiem na brzuch, dzis okropnie mnie bolal i mialem zaparcia. koniec koncow zlecil usg jamy brzusznej.  

Pzt. Czekam az odezwiesz sie zebym mogl przeslac ci wyniki. 
Kontakt do mnie:
email - zmt6@wp.pl

pytanie : czy warto robic badania na kandydoze i jakie konkretnie?
Od czasu dostania goraczki, efekty dziwnego widzenia lekko ustapily. przy zmianie do pozycji stojacej i gdy ruszam szyja glowa boli mnie bardziej. Neurolog powiedzial ze warto zrobic RTG szyji. Ale czy ono pokaze ewentualny ucisk na nerw?

----------


## nnn123

[I] Gorączka owszem może być na tle nerwicowym tudzież na tle deregulacji osi podwzgórze-przysadka, ale o wiele częściej zdarza się w takich wypadkach przewlekły stan podgorączkowy a nie nagła gorączka i zarazem inne objawy które najpewniej wynikają z infekcji.
[II] Aby wiedzieć na pewno, trzeba by zrobić przynajmniej OB/CRP i podstawową morfologię. Te dwa (trzy) można prywatnie jak Ci kasy nie szkoda.
[III] Zmień konowała na innego. Co prawda tak samo jak w polityce, nie ma nigdzie idealnych lekarzy. Są mniej źli i bardziej źli.
[IV] Mam nadzieję że dalej bierzesz te krople do oka...
[V] Narobiłeś mi strachu bo obawiałem się że możesz mieć zapalenie opon mózgowych. Teraz widzę że raczej nie.
[VI] Powiedz konowałowi że razem z gorączką masz objawy z układu moczowo-płciowego (po prostu je wymień i ew. pokaż jak o to poprosi).
[VII] Przy iniekcji, przy "macaniu" błon śluzowych, ich okolic i miejsc intymnych pracownik medyczny MUSI mieć nowe nie używane uprzednio i czyste rękawiczki. Potem dziwota że pół kraju ma HCV tudzież HIV, po czym lekarze gadają w mediach że wszyscy ich pacjenci puszczają się na lewo i prawo. Osobiście w pewnej sytuacji wiele lat temu z pośpiechu nie założyłem rękawiczek, zrobiłem sobie malutką rankę, dzięki czemu chwilę po tym wylądowałem w kiepskim stanie na sorze. Raczej to nie było nic poważnego, nie wspominając że zdrowy teraz nie jestem. Nie wszystko da się zdiagnozować. Lepiej unikać.
[VIII] Jak nie masz zaufania do całego ośrodka czy szpitala to je omijaj szerokim łukiem. U mnie są takie trzy szpitale (Kraków). Raz w życiu spotkałem lekarkę która miała wiedzę mniejszą niż 6-latka. Wbić jej igłę w manekina bym nie pozwolił.
[IX] Jak masz więcej niż 16 lat, łykaj polopirynę. Jak mniej niż 16 lat to ibuprofen (zespół rey'a). W obu przypadkach parę (2-3) tabletek 100 tudzież 200mg wit. c na dzień. Jak już chcesz kupić jakieś cudowne saszetki na grypę to przeczytaj skład. Paracetamol praktycznie działa tylko przeciwbólowo i niewiele poprawia nastrój. W dużym skrócie objawowe leki na grypę/przeziębienie głównie leczą infekcję poprawiając samopoczucie (patrz dalej), obniżając temperaturę i stan zapalny a nie walcząc z źródłem infekcji. Mimo tego, jak wspomniałem w poprzednim zdaniu, działają tzn. robią swoje.
[X] NLPZ zwykle lepiej robią swoje wspólnie z kofeiną. Ja tam używam do tego kawę  :Smile:  Ale w twoim przypadku (ukł. nerwowy) ograniczaj ją do minimum.
[XI] Obrzęki, miejscowe bóle itp najlepiej zwalczać miejscowo przy pomocy ww. nlpz. Zazwyczaj w maści (np. voltaren). Bywają tacy co przykładają tabl. polopiryny do uskodz. dziąsła i też działa (w tym przypadku zazwyczaj antyseptyki i dentysta bywają lepsze...).
[XII] Kości nie obrzękają, chyba że komuś rośnie bardzo rzadki nowotwór kości (tudzież przerzuty). Tylko broń boże nie wmawiaj sobie że dotyczy to Ciebie. Masz obrzęknięte tkanki miękkie, zwłaszcza jak w dotyku nie jest to twarde jak kość.
[XIII] Nerwicę (tudzież podkręcone nerwy przez mieszankę nerwicy i niby-sterydy) nie wyleczysz w 2 dni czy tydzień. Podręcznikowo to najmniej miesiąc, zwykle w porywach pół roku - rok. Chyba że jest źle leczona (złe leki, konowały a nie lekarze z nfz, brak leczenia, i brak odcięcia od czynnika patogennego: stres, pseudo-sterydy, hiperwitaminoza, niedobór magnezu, niedobór potasu - te dwa ostatnie przy nerwicy są częste, zresztą kto nie bierze magnezu i zarazem nie ma jego niedoboru???).
[XIV] Tego testu na hiperkalcemię może na razie nie rób jak masz gorączkę i ból brzucha.
[XV] Oszczędzaj na razie kręgosłup. Zwłaszcza odcinek lędźwiowy. Jak coś to są niedrogie plastry rozgrzewające w aptece. W każdym razie powiedz tam krótko kilka zdań o swoich dolegliwościach i zabiegach (punkcja). Jak się rozgadacie to trudno, niektóre farmaceutki lubią pogadać jak długo nie ma klienta.
[XVI] Psychoterapia jest bardziej długotrwała niż leczenie nerwicy. Jak lekarz Cię jakkolwiek więcej stresuje niż pomaga, albo go po prostu tego jednego nie lubisz to goi zmień. Jak sama terapia Ci szkodzi (stresuje) to ją olej (oficjalnie tego nie mówiłem  :Smile:  ).
[XVII] O grzybicy ogólnoustrojowej wiem niewiele. Poczytaj w necie lub lepiej bibliotece  - polecam książki zatwierdzone przez izbę lekarską a nie dodawane do lekarstw (te akurat deinformują - coś o tym wiem), jakichkolwiek gazet czy inne mało wiarygodne źródła. Podejrzewam że wymaz się przy tym, robi - ale to tylko moje przypuszczenia.
[XVIII] "Od czasu dostania goraczki, efekty dziwnego widzenia lekko ustapily" - czyli najpewniej infekcja to spowodowała albo ew. mediatory zapalne czy wzmożona produkcja białych ciałek (limfocytów) zaatakowała inną infekcję. Czasem np. wirus grypy może być darem atakując groźne bakterie. Ja tam nie siedzę w twoich żyłach i nie wiem co się dzieje i tym bardziej dlaczego. Same objawy to tak jakby powiedzieć mechanikowi: panie! auto mi nie działa  :Smile:  Może to wina oka, może nerw wzrokowy, może mózg a może naczynia - wróżką nie jestem (lekarzem też nie). I mam nadzieję że nie przerwałeś kropienia oczu antybiotykiem, ewentualnie krop minimalnie nieco mniej przy jednej dawce. Po za tym, dawkowanie dokładnie tak jak lekarz kazał.
[XIX] rtg szyi możesz zrobić. Przy tym dawka promieniowania jest tak mała że ja pie... Choć mimo wszystko warto rtg/gamma ograniczać do niezbędnego minimum.
[XX] Z psychoterapii imho polecam bardziej robić to co się lubi (muzyka, film czy cuś) o ile nie szkodzisz innym (niewinnym...). Polecam "Jak Rozpętałem Drugą Wojnę Światową" tudzież "Powrót Do Przyszłości". Widziałem oba chyba miliard razy.
[XXI] Brzuch Cię bardziej bolał przy ucisku czy po zabraniu "łap"?
[XXII] Od czasu do czasu (gorączka i reszta objawów) sprawdzaj to z tą brodą (2 posty powyżej). Nie pękaj, jak teraz nic Ci nie jest to na 99.9% nie masz zapalenia opon (chyba że auto Ci podpalili...).
[XXIII] Dla zabicia nudów (i raczej tylko dla tego) sprawdź to: pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Objaw_Babińskiego
[XXIV] Machnij jakieś jabłko jak gdzieś masz pod ręką. I leżeć pod kołdrą/kocem. Do apteki kogoś wynudź i poślij.
[XXV] Anaboliki (m.in. kofeina) imho są tylko dobre wtedy jak musisz coś pilnie zrobić a zamiast tego śpisz na stojąco. Nawet niewielkie ich nadużywanie szkodzi - sam to doświadczyłem raz biorąc niketamid (w małej dawce) w pracy po nieprzespanej nocy. Jak już wspomniałem, przy nerwicy, pogarszają tylko sprawę.
[XXVI] EEG i opis RM obejrzę raczej tylko z czystej ciekawości. Wątpię żebym coś tam znalazł. Poprzednio wyleciało mi z głowy - już Ci maila puszczam - całej płyty mi nie rzucaj bo nie mam do tego łącza - w porywach kilka przekrojów (np. obrazowanie w 3d w jpg, przysadka, podwzgórze i ew. pień + układ motoryczny) tzn jak będzie jakieś 5MB to jeszcze to przeżyję.
[XXVII] Koniecznie musisz przebadać problem z ukł. mocz.-płciowym - urolog/dermatolog tudzież uprzednio prywatnie wymaz z cewki moczowej.

----------


## nnn123

[I] Gorączka owszem może być na tle nerwicowym tudzież na tle deregulacji osi podwzgórze-przysadka, ale o wiele częściej zdarza się w takich wypadkach przewlekły stan podgorączkowy a nie nagła gorączka i zarazem inne objawy które najpewniej wynikają z infekcji.
[II] Aby wiedzieć na pewno, trzeba by zrobić przynajmniej OB/CRP i podstawową morfologię. Te dwa (trzy) można prywatnie jak Ci kasy nie szkoda.
[III] Zmień konowała na innego. Co prawda tak samo jak w polityce, nie ma nigdzie idealnych lekarzy. Są mniej źli i bardziej źli.
[IV] Mam nadzieję że dalej bierzesz te krople do oka...
[V] Narobiłeś mi strachu bo obawiałem się że możesz mieć zapalenie opon mózgowych. Teraz widzę że raczej nie.
[VI] Powiedz konowałowi że razem z gorączką masz objawy z układu moczowo-płciowego (po prostu je wymień i ew. pokaż jak o to poprosi).
[VII] Przy iniekcji, przy "macaniu" błon śluzowych, ich okolic i miejsc intymnych pracownik medyczny MUSI mieć nowe nie używane uprzednio i czyste rękawiczki. Potem dziwota że pół kraju ma HCV tudzież HIV, po czym lekarze gadają w mediach że wszyscy ich pacjenci puszczają się na lewo i prawo. Osobiście w pewnej sytuacji wiele lat temu z pośpiechu nie założyłem rękawiczek, zrobiłem sobie malutką rankę, dzięki czemu chwilę po tym wylądowałem w kiepskim stanie na sorze. Raczej to nie było nic poważnego, nie wspominając że zdrowy teraz nie jestem. Nie wszystko da się zdiagnozować. Lepiej unikać.
[VIII] Jak nie masz zaufania do całego ośrodka czy szpitala to je omijaj szerokim łukiem. U mnie są takie trzy szpitale (Kraków). Raz w życiu spotkałem lekarkę która miała wiedzę mniejszą niż 6-latka. Wbić jej igłę w manekina bym nie pozwolił.
[IX] Jak masz więcej niż 16 lat, łykaj polopirynę. Jak mniej niż 16 lat to ibuprofen (zespół rey'a). W obu przypadkach parę (2-3) tabletek 100 tudzież 200mg wit. c na dzień. Jak już chcesz kupić jakieś cudowne saszetki na grypę to przeczytaj skład. Paracetamol praktycznie działa tylko przeciwbólowo i niewiele poprawia nastrój. W dużym skrócie objawowe leki na grypę/przeziębienie głównie leczą infekcję poprawiając samopoczucie (patrz dalej), obniżając temperaturę i stan zapalny a nie walcząc z źródłem infekcji. Mimo tego, jak wspomniałem w poprzednim zdaniu, działają tzn. robią swoje.
[X] NLPZ zwykle lepiej robią swoje wspólnie z kofeiną. Ja tam używam do tego kawę  :Smile:  Ale w twoim przypadku (ukł. nerwowy) ograniczaj ją do minimum.
[XI] Obrzęki, miejscowe bóle itp najlepiej zwalczać miejscowo przy pomocy ww. nlpz. Zazwyczaj w maści (np. voltaren). Bywają tacy co przykładają tabl. polopiryny do uskodz. dziąsła i też działa (w tym przypadku zazwyczaj antyseptyki i dentysta bywają lepsze...).
[XII] Kości nie obrzękają, chyba że komuś rośnie bardzo rzadki nowotwór kości (tudzież przerzuty). Tylko broń boże nie wmawiaj sobie że dotyczy to Ciebie. Masz obrzęknięte tkanki miękkie, zwłaszcza jak w dotyku nie jest to twarde jak kość.
[XIII] Nerwicę (tudzież podkręcone nerwy przez mieszankę nerwicy i niby-sterydy) nie wyleczysz w 2 dni czy tydzień. Podręcznikowo to najmniej miesiąc, zwykle w porywach pół roku - rok. Chyba że jest źle leczona (złe leki, konowały a nie lekarze z nfz, brak leczenia, i brak odcięcia od czynnika patogennego: stres, pseudo-sterydy, hiperwitaminoza, niedobór magnezu, niedobór potasu - te dwa ostatnie przy nerwicy są częste, zresztą kto nie bierze magnezu i zarazem nie ma jego niedoboru???).
[XIV] Tego testu na hiperkalcemię może na razie nie rób jak masz gorączkę i ból brzucha.
[XV] Oszczędzaj na razie kręgosłup. Zwłaszcza odcinek lędźwiowy. Jak coś to są niedrogie plastry rozgrzewające w aptece. W każdym razie powiedz tam krótko kilka zdań o swoich dolegliwościach i zabiegach (punkcja). Jak się rozgadacie to trudno, niektóre farmaceutki lubią pogadać jak długo nie ma klienta.
[XVI] Psychoterapia jest bardziej długotrwała niż leczenie nerwicy. Jak lekarz Cię jakkolwiek więcej stresuje niż pomaga, albo go po prostu tego jednego nie lubisz to goi zmień. Jak sama terapia Ci szkodzi (stresuje) to ją olej (oficjalnie tego nie mówiłem  :Smile:  ).
[XVII] O grzybicy ogólnoustrojowej wiem niewiele. Poczytaj w necie lub lepiej bibliotece  - polecam książki zatwierdzone przez izbę lekarską a nie dodawane do lekarstw (te akurat deinformują - coś o tym wiem), jakichkolwiek gazet czy inne mało wiarygodne źródła. Podejrzewam że wymaz się przy tym, robi - ale to tylko moje przypuszczenia.
[XVIII] "Od czasu dostania goraczki, efekty dziwnego widzenia lekko ustapily" - czyli najpewniej infekcja to spowodowała albo ew. mediatory zapalne czy wzmożona produkcja białych ciałek (limfocytów) zaatakowała inną infekcję. Czasem np. wirus grypy może być darem atakując groźne bakterie. Ja tam nie siedzę w twoich żyłach i nie wiem co się dzieje i tym bardziej dlaczego. Same objawy to tak jakby powiedzieć mechanikowi: panie! auto mi nie działa  :Smile:  Może to wina oka, może nerw wzrokowy, może mózg a może naczynia - wróżką nie jestem (lekarzem też nie). I mam nadzieję że nie przerwałeś kropienia oczu antybiotykiem, ewentualnie krop minimalnie nieco mniej przy jednej dawce. Po za tym, dawkowanie dokładnie tak jak lekarz kazał.
[XIX] rtg szyi możesz zrobić. Przy tym dawka promieniowania jest tak mała że ja pie... Choć mimo wszystko warto rtg/gamma ograniczać do niezbędnego minimum.
[XX] Z psychoterapii imho polecam bardziej robić to co się lubi (muzyka, film czy cuś) o ile nie szkodzisz innym (niewinnym...). Polecam "Jak Rozpętałem Drugą Wojnę Światową" tudzież "Powrót Do Przyszłości". Widziałem oba chyba miliard razy.
[XXI] Brzuch Cię bardziej bolał przy ucisku czy po zabraniu "łap"?
[XXII] Od czasu do czasu (gorączka i reszta objawów) sprawdzaj to z tą brodą (2 posty powyżej). Nie pękaj, jak teraz nic Ci nie jest to na 99.9% nie masz zapalenia opon (chyba że auto Ci podpalili...).
[XXIII] Dla zabicia nudów (i raczej tylko dla tego) sprawdź to: pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Objaw_Babińskiego
[XXIV] Machnij jakieś jabłko jak gdzieś masz pod ręką. I leżeć pod kołdrą/kocem. Do apteki kogoś wynudź i poślij.
[XXV] Anaboliki (m.in. kofeina) imho są tylko dobre wtedy jak musisz coś pilnie zrobić a zamiast tego śpisz na stojąco. Nawet niewielkie ich nadużywanie szkodzi - sam to doświadczyłem raz biorąc niketamid (w małej dawce) w pracy po nieprzespanej nocy. Jak już wspomniałem, przy nerwicy, pogarszają tylko sprawę.
[XXVI] EEG i opis RM obejrzę raczej tylko z czystej ciekawości. Wątpię żebym coś tam znalazł. Poprzednio wyleciało mi z głowy - już Ci maila puszczam - całej płyty mi nie rzucaj bo nie mam do tego łącza - w porywach kilka przekrojów (np. obrazowanie w 3d w jpg, przysadka, podwzgórze i ew. pień + układ motoryczny) tzn jak będzie jakieś 5MB to jeszcze to przeżyję.
[XXVII] Koniecznie musisz przebadać problem z ukł. mocz.-płciowym - urolog/dermatolog tudzież uprzednio prywatnie wymaz z cewki moczowej.

----------


## nnn123

PS. jak słodycze Ci szkodzą tak jak pisałeś to powinieneś sprawdzić glukozę na czczo - prywatnie kilka zł lub do konowała. Chyba że niedawno sprawdzali.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za opdowiedź. Dokładnie przeanalizowałem twoją ostatnią wiadomość.
Zrobiłem ten test z mlekiem i miałem mocne zapracia pod wieczór - ale zawsze tak miałem bo słabo toleruje laktoze.

ZNALAZŁEM DZIWNĄ ZALEŻNOŚĆ I POWIĄZANIE MIEDZY OBJAWAMI !

Przeanalizowałem dokładnie osatni tydzień i tą infekcje ( prawdopodobnie zwykłą grype przechodziłem ) . Podczas gdy zaczeły występować gorączki ( nie miałem objawów - zaburzenia widzenia ( jak w śnie, lekko opóźniony obraz) znikły też bóle w skroniach i oczodołach, żrenice wróciły do równych wielkości, psychicznie czułem się zupełnie normalnie, nie było otępienia ani braku skupienia pomimo wysokiej gorączki i drgawek od niej, tętnice na głowie też nie były nabrzmiałe i nie bolały. 

Co do tych żyłek/tętnic na głowie 
( dokładnie koło ucha, na wysokości skroni - TAM NAJBARDZIEJ BOLI I ŁACZY SIĘ TO Z TYM ŻE ZACZYNAM DZIWNIE WIDZIEĆ I SIĘ CZUĆ tak jak wyżej opisałem  )
 ( tak jak ta czerwona tętniczka na oczodole też jest często bolesne miejsce )

Po wzięcu aspiryny mam mocne kłócia w głowie ( bardzo bolesne ) i takie strzykanie ( jakby mój mózg zjadał zozola  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 

Po ustąpieniu gorączki wszystkie w/w obajawy stopniowo wracały. Teraz nie mam temperatury, wręcz często obniżoną mam temperature ciała. 

Teraz pytania dotyczące moich spekulacji : 
1. Gdzies wyczytałem że grzyby które zajmują organizm człowieka obniżają temperature ciała, czy jest taka możliwość że gorączka wywołana grypą zabijała też część grzybów w moim ciele ? Dodam że po gorącej kąpieli również objawy ustępują ( chwilowo - 3 min po wyjściu z wanny wracają ) a na zimnie się nasilają mocno. To pytanie raczej tak wynikło barzdziej z mojego prostego myslenia  :Stick Out Tongue:  ale może jest jakimś związek miedzy jednym a drugim.

2. Czy przy gorączce zmienia się ciśnienie krwi ? - może to sprawa nadciśnienia/niedociśnienia.

3. Pomimo zakraplania oczu i zmiany kropel, dalej są one przekrwione a żrenice różnej wielkości. 

4. To znalazłem w internecie : 
Jedną z możliwych przyczyn jest nowotwór płuca, który uciska pień współczulny. Podobne konsekwencje miewa obecność tzw. guza Pancoasta, czyli raka oskrzela umiejscowionego w rejonie szczytu płuca. Dlatego jedną z tras, jaką powinien pokonać lekarz diagnozujący przyczyny anizokorii, jest odcinek płuco-źrenica. Analogia to nieoczywista, jednak warto mieć ją na uwadze.

( wziąłem to pod uwagę bo mam też wcześniej wspomniane problemy z wydolnością i płytki oddech )
Czy RTG będzie wystarczające żeby to sprawdzić ?

Kiedy zadzwoniłem do mojego wujka lekrza to kiedy mu o tym powiedziałem to powiedział że nie ma takich rzeczy i że wszystko to nerwica i zwykłe przeziębienie. Nie chciał słuchać nawet o moich obserwacjach i o tym czego wyczytłem w książkach/necie .

----------


## nubax

> Dostałem olśnienia. Choć niestety, jeśli mam teraz rację to tak samo jak myślałem od samego początku, nie wyleczysz tego w jeden dzień. Mimo wszystko (a tym bardziej teraz) polecam zrobić badania które wymieniłem jeśli ich nie robiłeś. M.in. gastroskopia - skierowanie.
> 
> Z tym ołowiem to odrobinę pojechałem, bo najpewniej inni by też się struli. BTW w tym nie ma sterydów ani nawet substancji na przyrost mięśni. Zrobili tak żeby tylko było wrażenie większej siły po zażyciu.
> 
> Pozwolę sobie na porównanie: słuchamy muzyki na sprzęcie audio niskiej lub "wysokiej" jakości. Stosunkowo niegłośno, podkręcasz nieco potencjometr i jakość dźwięku (THD+N w te czy we wte) nie uległa znacznej zmianie. Podkręcasz bardziej, zniekształcenia (THD) nieco wzrosły, minimalnie dalej - obudowa wpadła w niemiły dla ucha rezonans, a dalej to rezonans, thd czy nawet stukanie cewki o magnes są tak niemiłosierne że słychać hałas a pieron wie co to za gatunek muzyki... Teraz potencjometr na full, ale ośka się przypadkowo skleiła i trzeba rzucić rozpuszczalnik 
> 
> Zapewne brałeś te "boostery" długo, dużo i nawet ew. kilka na raz. Wtegowałeś tego sporo do krwi (może jeszcze jest w krwi albo w synapsach). Receptory w synapsach mogły się przyzwyczaić i zacząć pracować nieprawidłowo.
> 
> Część z tego to substancje neuroprzekaźniki, pobudzają nerwy żeby one lepiej pobudzały mięśnie - jeden z najmniej zdrowych sposobów. Co innego to analeptyki, co innego to "mega" dawki witamin skutkujące hiperwitaminozą (np. niacyna i świecisz na czerwono tudzież pomarańczowo). Jeszcze inna kwestia to nerwica/depresja i antydepresanty - te trzy rzeczy mają wpływ na (inne) neuroprzekaźniki i ich receptory. Tym bardziej ciekawe jest to jak podziałał na Ciebie trazodon (tritico). Inna sprawa to nikotyna i thc, które mają wpływ m.in. na dopaminę. Ww. neuroprzekaźniki z tych suplementów słabo przenikają przez barierę krew-mózg więc bardziej działają na nerwy obwodowe niż mózg i rdzeń kręgowy. Leczenie tego to w pierwszej kolejności odstawienie tych suplementów (dla bezpieczeństwa stopniowo - z receptorami w synapsach różnie bywa), magnez (200-250mg). W drugiej kolejności to niewielkie ilości valeriany aby to wszystko ustabilizować do m.w. normy. Potrwa to najpewniej 1-6 miesięcy. Wskazana kontrola u neurologa i psychiatry. Pokaż im skład tego czegoś i przypomnij że bierzesz/brałeś te cuda. "Mega witaminy" możesz odstawić od razu. Lepiej kupuj w aptece multiwitaminy/minerały lub sam b-complex, magnez i ew. b12/k.foliowy. Do tego najważniejsze, unikaj stresu i nie ćwicz do oporu - mięśnie inaczej pracują gdy skończą się im zapasy tlenu i glukozy, wpierw atp/adp a potem spalanie tłuszczu i spalanie beztlenowe. Związki ketonowe dostają się do krwi zakwaszając ją i pogarszają stan zdrowia (dokładnie tak samo jak przy cukrzycy). Zauważ że przy wysiłku częstotliwość oddechów praktycznie nie wzrasta od razu tylko po pewnym czasie
> ...


dobra odpowiedz

----------


## nubax

> Dostałem olśnienia. Choć niestety, jeśli mam teraz rację to tak samo jak myślałem od samego początku, nie wyleczysz tego w jeden dzień. Mimo wszystko (a tym bardziej teraz) polecam zrobić badania które wymieniłem jeśli ich nie robiłeś. M.in. gastroskopia - skierowanie.
> 
> Z tym ołowiem to odrobinę pojechałem, bo najpewniej inni by też się struli. BTW w tym nie ma sterydów ani nawet substancji na przyrost mięśni. Zrobili tak żeby tylko było wrażenie większej siły po zażyciu.
> 
> Pozwolę sobie na porównanie: słuchamy muzyki na sprzęcie audio niskiej lub "wysokiej" jakości. Stosunkowo niegłośno, podkręcasz nieco potencjometr i jakość dźwięku (THD+N w te czy we wte) nie uległa znacznej zmianie. Podkręcasz bardziej, zniekształcenia (THD) nieco wzrosły, minimalnie dalej - obudowa wpadła w niemiły dla ucha rezonans, a dalej to rezonans, thd czy nawet stukanie cewki o magnes są tak niemiłosierne że słychać hałas a pieron wie co to za gatunek muzyki... Teraz potencjometr na full, ale ośka się przypadkowo skleiła i trzeba rzucić rozpuszczalnik 
> 
> Zapewne brałeś te "boostery" długo, dużo i nawet ew. kilka na raz. Wtegowałeś tego sporo do krwi (może jeszcze jest w krwi albo w synapsach). Receptory w synapsach mogły się przyzwyczaić i zacząć pracować nieprawidłowo.
> 
> Część z tego to substancje neuroprzekaźniki, pobudzają nerwy żeby one lepiej pobudzały mięśnie - jeden z najmniej zdrowych sposobów. Co innego to analeptyki, co innego to "mega" dawki witamin skutkujące hiperwitaminozą (np. niacyna i świecisz na czerwono tudzież pomarańczowo). Jeszcze inna kwestia to nerwica/depresja i antydepresanty - te trzy rzeczy mają wpływ na (inne) neuroprzekaźniki i ich receptory. Tym bardziej ciekawe jest to jak podziałał na Ciebie trazodon (tritico). Inna sprawa to nikotyna i thc, które mają wpływ m.in. na dopaminę. Ww. neuroprzekaźniki z tych suplementów słabo przenikają przez barierę krew-mózg więc bardziej działają na nerwy obwodowe niż mózg i rdzeń kręgowy. Leczenie tego to w pierwszej kolejności odstawienie tych suplementów (dla bezpieczeństwa stopniowo - z receptorami w synapsach różnie bywa), magnez (200-250mg). W drugiej kolejności to niewielkie ilości valeriany aby to wszystko ustabilizować do m.w. normy. Potrwa to najpewniej 1-6 miesięcy. Wskazana kontrola u neurologa i psychiatry. Pokaż im skład tego czegoś i przypomnij że bierzesz/brałeś te cuda. "Mega witaminy" możesz odstawić od razu. Lepiej kupuj w aptece multiwitaminy/minerały lub sam b-complex, magnez i ew. b12/k.foliowy. Do tego najważniejsze, unikaj stresu i nie ćwicz do oporu - mięśnie inaczej pracują gdy skończą się im zapasy tlenu i glukozy, wpierw atp/adp a potem spalanie tłuszczu i spalanie beztlenowe. Związki ketonowe dostają się do krwi zakwaszając ją i pogarszają stan zdrowia (dokładnie tak samo jak przy cukrzycy). Zauważ że przy wysiłku częstotliwość oddechów praktycznie nie wzrasta od razu tylko po pewnym czasie
> ...


dobra odpowiedz

----------


## nnn123

Kulą nie tyle w płot co w mur.

Znowu muszę się rozpisać a to staje się nudne i irytujące. Przeczytaj moje wypociny jeszcze raz. Najlepiej na pamięć.

Zdarza się że lekarz popełnia błąd tudzież nie robi profilaktycznie badań, tym bardziej że one kosztują i to sumarycznie nie mało . Sam w ostatnie wakacje w jeden tydzień z pewnych powodów 3 razy wydałem po kilka stówek na prywatne badania z krwi i to nie bez byle powodu. A po za tym wiedziałem gdzie szukać, a mój lekarz to jeden z większych k... (żeby tylko nie przeczytał tego i mnie nie poznał) ale nie zmieniam go z pewnych istotnych dla mnie powodów.

Temperatura, ciśnienie, tętno (o sile skurczu mięśnia serca nie wspominając) i częstotliwość/głębokość oddechów zmienia się z wielu wielu przyczyn. Normalnym jest że te cztery są podniesione (i czasem obniżone) przy: infekcji, stresie, nerwicy. To całkowicie normalne (fizjologiczne) i bardzo dobre że miałeś nieco podniesione ciśnienie podczas gorączki.

To że nie masz już gorączki (trochę za szybko... ale niekoniecznie to z nerwicy i raczej to nie grypa) to nie znaczy że możesz teraz ganiać słabo ubrany po "polu". W dodatku przy takiej pogodzie.

W poprzednim poście, raz piszesz że masz nadal nierówne źrenice, a raz że się to poprawiło. Kłamiesz czy to z rozpędu? Czy może to wina nerwów?

Ciepła kąpiel z pewnością odpręża, a chłód po wyjściu z wanny czy prysznica stresuje. Nie ma to wpływu na nerwicę i niedoleczoną infekcję?

Grzyby możesz mieć tak samo jak każdy. Jak dbasz o higienę i odporność organizmu (nie przechładzasz się na polu, wysypiasz się, zdrowo odżywiasz i leczysz ew. nerwicę) to Twój organizm zaatakuje każdy jeden patologiczny drobnoustrój, no chyba że robisz kąpiele w kropidlaku... A jak już coś złapiesz to walcz z tym jak pod grunwaldem - zdajsie że masz w jednym miejscu i tego specjalnie nie leczysz? Idź do apteki i popytaj czy dobrze stosujesz tą maść i czy jej nie mienić na inną. Wspominałem chyba kilka razy że koniecznie musisz odwiedzić okulistę i urologa tudzież dermatologa. Okulista z infekcją przyjmie Cię od kopa, każe poczekać w kolejce a w najgorszym przypadku każe przyjść jutro. Możesz też porozmawiać o tym z internistą choćby w piątek na koniec jego pracy. Co prawda zapewne krzywo na Ciebie teraz patrzy ale jak spokojnie o to spytasz i nie będziesz szukał raka w objawach nerwicy to z Tobą porozmawia, nawet po godzinach jak ma dość empatii.

Jak się bardzo obawiasz raka płuca/oskrzeli to możesz skłamać że kaszlesz i miewasz czasem lekko różowo-czerwoną ślinę. Sam kaszel (nawet bardzo bardzo bardzo silny) też się zdarza przy nerwicy więc wtedy Cię oleje. Wtedy dostaniesz multum badań w kierunku guza płuca i podobnych rzeczy (w tym zwłaszcza gruźlicy). A być może poprzestaną na rtg klp które najpewniej nic nie wykaże albo wyjdą Ci objawy infekcji albo pozostałości po niej zwłaszcza jak jej niedoleczysz.

Co do nerwicy i samego raka. Na jedno i drugie trzeba zapracować albo mieć skłonności genetyczne a zazwyczaj to jedno i drugie (mam na myśli czynnik pat. i skłonności a nie nerwicę i raka...).

Ze statystyk (i praktyk z ktróch zresztą one pochodzą) wynika jasno. Na raka płuca musisz nawpier... się azbestu, palić co najmniej 10 lat (to zwykle grubo za mało), mieć miliard mutagennych wirusów, mieć skłonności genetyczne, pochłonąć dawkę promieniowania równą iluś tysiącom rtg klp (nie pamiętam dokładnie ale 2000 to praktycznie tyle co nic), mieć bardzo kiepską dietę, nażreć się metali ciężkich, mieć długo długo długo mocno obniżoną odporność, mieć przynajmniej na bidę 50 lat a najlepiej wszystko na raz co. A i tak gwarancji Ci to nie da. Inny temat to co się dzieje jak już powstanie pierwsza taka komórka wskutek wielu mutacji mat. genetycznego - układ odpornościowy zwykle zabija taką komóreczkę i typowy Kowalski nawet nie ma zielonego pojęcia że sobie było i nie ma. Inna sprawa że nowotwory, zwłaszcza złośliwe nie pojawiają się jak niemieckie czołgi tzn. z nienacka. Od pierwszej komórki do guza umożliwiającego zdiagnozowanie czy wystąpienie jakiegokolwiek objawu mijają długie lata - pomijając jeden niesamowicie rzadki nowotwór który z pewnością Cię nie dotyczy, a nawet jeśli to on jest bardzo łagodny i tym samym wyleczalny  :Smile:  Co innego że w takich przypadkach (złośliwce) dożywotnie diagnozowanie i leczenie daje nikłą gwarancję że nie będzie wznowy po tych 5 latach i więcej, a samo to z siebie (diag. i leczenie) zajmuje sporo czasu, pieniędzy, stresu i zdrowia że wiele osób wiedząc o tym wcale się nie leczy ani nawet nie robi badań profilaktycznych. Od kiedy chirurgia, radioterapia i chemioterapia nie ma negatywnego i trwałego wpływu na zdrowie? Co innego np. wysoce skuteczne inhibitory angiogenezy których oczywiście polski nfz nie refunduje a polscy lekarze na ten temat milczą.

Kolejna sprawa. Moja rodzina miała i nadal ma do mnie (i do innych) niezłe podejście. Byli na tyle "fajni" że za małego (jeszcze 10 lat nie miałem ale pamiętam doskonale) wylądowałem na stole operacyjnym. Nie wspominając o wielu innych "fajnych" rzeczach. Wiem od wielu osób że moja matka będąc w ciąży nie piła nic a tylko paliła 3 paczki mocnych fajek na dzień (wiele rzeczy za młodu szkodzi miliard razy bardziej niż "za starego dziada"). Interesuję się miliardem różnych rzeczy i pracowałem w nie jednym zawodzie (wspominałem Ci o mojej wpadce z brakiem rękawiczek ileś postów temu). Spowodowało to że pochłonąłem niesamowitą dawkę promieniowania zwłaszcza na klatę - zwłaszcza zabawy z elektroniką - rtg klp to promieniowanie przez ułamek sekundy a moje zabawy to mniejsze i większe promieniowanie ale przez wiele godzin przez wiele miesięcy. Taka jazda. Tak samo lata temu naprawa telewizorów i monitorów kineskopowych - oczywiście tzw. szyjka kineskopu prosto w szczyt lewego płuca podczas diagnostyki i naprawy. Nie wspominając o tym że pieron go wie czym się zaraziłem (infekcje), gdzie i kiedy. I co się ze mną działo jak byłem na tyle mały że nie pamiętam (rodzinka...). Bym na śmierć zapomniał o metalach ciężkich - jak za małego miałem zarobić na życie??? Miałem kraść? Domyślam się, że nie uwierzysz, ale medycyną (moje drugie zainteresowanie zaraz po elektronice) zainteresowałem się bo mi przypadła do gustu. Choć IMHO do lekarza mi daleko. Tym bardziej zapewne Tobie. Wielu osobom się wydaje, że 100% pokrycie objawów, badań podstawowych itd to na pewno rak czy inna choroba. Cholernie często to co innego albo (co bywa wbrew pozorom też bardzo częste) 2 lub więcej schorzeń które sumarycznie symulują inną chorobę albo równie często kilka schorzeń wywołujących te same objawy. Poczytaj sobie o różnicowaniu i procedurach (btw w internecie jest zwykle mniej niż w książkach i jest to mniej wiarygodne źródło, choć bywa na odwrót). Myślę że jak się zagłębisz w temat to Ci się odechce. A opierając się na wielu podręcznikach (w zdecydowanej większości zatwierdzonych przez polską izbę lekarską), na forach, własnych i cudzych doświadczeniach ludzi z ośrodków i szpitali powiem tak: przy "zwierzątkach" ludzie martwią się o pracę i objawy które ewentualnie jeśli są to utrudniają funkcjonowanie. A po za tym mają niesamowite poczucie humoru. Sam po jednym niebezpiecznym zabiegu, bardzo bardzo powoli traciłem przytomność, pielęgniarka myślała że dalej się wygłupiam, skutek był taki że miałem niedotleniony łeb raczej trochę za długo bo od tamtej chwili mam pewne niefajne problemy. Jak ledwo co odzyskałem przytomność, ledwo widząc na oczy, humor mi się wcale nie zmienił. Jedynie co jak byłem przymulony to... byłem przymulony i byłem tak słaby że nie mogłem nawet zbytnio ruszać kończynami więc tylko wtedy nie szalałem. Rożne nerwice z urojeniami hipochondrycznymi to totalnie na odwrót. Chory nie interesuje się pracą, szkołą czy otoczeniem tylko swoim zdrowiem, szuka na siłę sobie choroby, bardzo często takiej która jest poważna lub śmiertelna. Tłumaczy objawy sobie i innym tym że ma bakterie/guza/uraz/etc która działa "neurobiologicznie" i chodzi po wielu specjalistach zwykle unikając psychiatrów i psychologów. Wymieniłbym wiele innych dowodów, ale wiem że w przyszłości (bliższej lub dużo dalszej) to Ci zaszkodzi, więc ich nie szukaj jeśli tego zapragniesz. Na marginesie dla czystego pogadania mogę wspomnieć że wiele chorych (chorych a nie wariatów) leżących i ubezwłasnowolnionych w szpitalach psychiatrycznych (po za również) mają chorobę psychopatologiczną wskutek infekcji. W wielu chorobach "psychicznych" podejrzewa się infekcję (wywiad środowiskowy robiony od stuleci) jako możliwą przyczynę lub współprzyczynę choroby. Przykładem jest "schizofrenia" co do której nie znaleziono chyba do dziś przyczyny. BTW. z ciekawości rzuciłem oko teraz na to hasło na wikipedii i muszę powiedzieć że napisali nieco odwrotnie niż jest w wiarygodnych źródłach, nie wspominając o tym, że to tylko namiastka wiedzy medycznej o tym schorzeniu (to mnie akurat nie dziwi). Mam nadzieję że nie myślisz o mnie teraz źle, że chcę Cię tym zdenerwować. Na ludzi którzy nie mogą złapać nerwicy czy innej choroby psych., wystarczy odpowiednio mocno i długo zestresować. Ja wyjątkiem nie jestem. Jedni mają większą odporność inni mniejszą. To co leczy nerwicę/depresję (wykluczając leki psychotropowe i antydepresanty) zwiększa odporność na nią (np. magnez, valeriana czy nawet potas i parę innych...). Jeśli mam być szczery to Ci zazdroszczę i chciałbym być na Twoim miejscu. Może nie masz idealnej sytuacji środowiskowej (rodzina, znajomi, otoczenie, majątek), ale kto ma kompletnie wszystko? Nawet bogaci załamują się z różnych powodów - w mediach o tym nie brakuje. Lecz tą nerwicę - leczenie farmakologiczne, zachowawcze i terapeutyczne chyba znasz. BTW. nie wiem czy to wina stresu czy tych trucizn (niby-sterydów) które brałeś, ale na jedno wychodzi. Choroby organiczne które masz lub kiedyś się nabawisz, również lecz. Tym bardziej że infekcje oczu czy układu moczowo-płciowego nie należą do takich co je można olać.

----------


## nnn123

Leczenie zacznij od uświadomienia sobie tych schorzeń o których mowa. Będzie to duży krok. A jak się wyleczysz to będziesz się z tego kiedyś śmiał i był na nie (te trzy) bardziej odporny. Na koniec: dbaj o odporność, lecz infekcje do końca (brak objawów nie oznacza całkowitego wyleczenia). A nerwica bezpośrednio i pośrednio (np. hipokalemia między innymi) osłabia odporność. Nie zamartwiaj się że jej nie wyleczysz tak samo jak infekcji. Nie zrobisz tego w 5 minut, chyba że masz jakąś niesamowitą zdolność genetyczną.

Mam nadzieję że przyjmiesz to do wiadomości i nie będę musiał Ci tego znowu udowadniać. Najpewniej wtedy już nie odpiszę, tym bardziej że nic z tego nie mam a mam też swoje życie (jeszcze  :Smile:  ) i rozum.

Jak byś miał obawy że coś może Ci (zwłaszcza trwale) zaszkodzić na zdrowie albo pozbawić życia (nie, raka Ty to nie masz - ja go nie widzę ani iluś lekarzy) to wpierw lekarz (tzn. przy krwotoku z tętnicy udowej nie zadaje się pytań na forum tylko dzwoni się wiadomo gdzie), ewentualnie potem tutaj. I nie molestuj ani mnie ani żadnego lekarza z objawami (wliczając wyniki badań) wyłącznie nerwicy - tylko denerwujesz daną osobę i powodujesz że nie spytasz o coś innego - pisałeś chyba że lekarz Cię wyrzucił z gabinetu, a wujek lekarz nie chciał słuchać. Chyba nie muszę robić wykładu dlaczego. Po za tym jak masz jakiś inny problem albo Ciekawi Cię jakiś temat z medycyny (o elektronice tu nie pogadamy bo to nie miejsce że nie wspomnę o regulaminie który z pewnością tego zabrania) to chętnie pogadam. Kuruj się, ucz się i podbijaj świat  :Smile:  Ja rzucę oko na forum czy ktoś przypadkiem nie "umiera" i czas wreszcie naprawić nagrywarkę dvd w kompie ("ślimak" przesmarowany pastą silikonową zamiast towotem czy kremem do rąk i weź tu film obejrzyj...).

----------


## nnn123

PS. pokonałem limit forum 10000 znaków per post... dlatego dwa.

----------


## nnn123

PS2. Nie da się określić dokładnie czemu aspiryna (k. acetylosalicylowy) tak podziałała. Na razie radzę ibupropen tudzież ketoprofen (to drugie na receptę) w razie czego.

PS3. ten edytor doprowadza do szału errata:

jest:

Na ludzi którzy nie mogą złapać nerwicy czy innej choroby psych., wystarczy odpowiednio mocno i długo zestresować.

ma być:

Nie ma ludzi którzy nie mogą złapać nerwicy czy innej choroby psych., wystarczy odpowiednio mocno i długo ich zestresować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

postanowilem zakonczyc badania i pochodze do terapeuty.
dla pewnosci i spokoju robie jeszcze test na borelioze i kandydoze i koniec bo juz za duzo czasu, pieniedzy i nerwow mnie to kosztowalo. Wszystkie leki odstawilem oprocz mikroelementow i staram sie wrocic do nawykow żywieniowych i zaczac wychodzic na spacery. Dzis sprobuje chwile pocwiczyc w domu, mam jeszcze lekkie przeziebienie ale mysle ze kilka pompek i seri sztangielkami nie zaszkodzi.

Glupio mi troche... sam nie wiem czemu. Moze dlatego ze nikt nie potrafi mi pomoc a moze dlatego ze sobie wymyslam jak mi to mowia. Od dnia dzisiejszego sprobuje postawic na tą druga opcje i wrocic do dawnego zycia, stopniowo i powoli ale bede o to walczyl. 

Dziekuje ci nnn123 za wszelką pomoc i za rzetelne odpowiedzi, oby wiecej takich pomocnych ludzi na swiecie. Pomogles i wytlumaczyles mi wiecej niz polowa tych smiesznych lekrzy.

----------


## nnn123

PS. Jak się obecnie uczysz (tzn. chodzisz do szkoły), siedzisz przy kompie to ten rtg k. szyjnego zrób. Tudzież postaraj się go odciążać i ćwiczyć jego mięśnie (ruchy głową).

----------


## nnn123

MSPANC ja za to mam chyba coś o czym nigdy nie czytałem i pewnie nie istnieje... Skarbówko-fobia i mało tego jechać na drugi koniec miasta :/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Stwierdzono u mnie nerwice, zaakceptowałem ten fakt i wróciłem do normalnego życia. Wczoraj ćwiczyłem ze sztangą... i co nagle drętwienie przedramion, momentowe osłabienie i uczucie dyskomfortu w głowie. Podszedłem do lustra, pierwsze co rzuciło mi się w oczy - spora różnica źrenic. Wróciłem do domu i wziałem aspiryne bo bolała mnie głowa, po 15-20 min od przyjęcia zacząłem czuć takie jakby piszczenie w głowie i pękanie bąbelków w głowie, podszedłem do lustra - prawa źrenica była naprawdę niesamowicie duża a lewa normalna, obie podobnie reagowały na jasne światło.
Czuje też ucisk w odcinku lędzwiowym który nie pozwala mi załatwić się na stojąco czasami.
Dzwoniłem do nowego neurologa, powiedział że jeżeli objawy się nasilą to na pogotowie a że różnica w wielkości źrenic nie zawsze oznacza problem. Tłumaczyłem zależności, powiedziałem że stwierdzono u mnie nerwice - a on " no i ma Pan odpowiedź co do pana dolegliwości " . 

Wygrzebałem też z mojej dokumentacji medycznej próbe wysiłkową i holtera zaniosłem je w razie czego na ponowną kontrole. Okazało się że max ciśnienie w obu Holterach ( pierwszy pomiar uznano za nieprawidłowy ) dochodziło do 230/100 - pierwsze pytnie było czy uprawiałem wtedy sex/ cięzki wysiłek - odpowiedź nie. 

Siadłem znów do internetu pomimo tego że powiedziałem sobie że już daje sobie z tym spokój, ale znalazłem informacje że taka reakcja na aspiryne może świadczyć o złym stanie zdrowia ( wcześniej tak na to nie reagowałem ). 
Pomimo tego zauważyłem że lucetamu nie powinno łączyć się z aspiyną - nie wiem czemu. 

Dalej leczę się w kierunku nerwicy ale czasami tracę świadomość, mam zaburzenia mowy, nie mogę myślęć i ta źrenica ( prawa ) która dosłownie szaleje. Dodam że źrenica powiększona jest po stronie po której najczęściej boli mnie głowa. 

Czy jest możliwość że rezonas i tk nie wykryły jakiegoś pęknięcie naczynka albo czegoś takiego. Znajomy mojej mamy który jest ordynatorem i doktorem okulistyki powiedział że RM ( bez kontrastu ) i TK to tylko 25 % diagnozy. Tak samo powiedział że zamiast tych tętnic szyjnych powinienem zbadać tętnice kręgowe bo to wkońcu na nich leżał ten ciężar od którego sie wszystko zaczeło.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Imponująca wymiana treści
Gratuluję nnn123 - Matka Teresa by więcej czasu nie poświęciła choremu.
Osobiście przychylam się do Twojej opinii z kilku postów wcześniej , 
że jeden patogen w miarę łatwo zdiagnozować. Gdy są dwa na raz, to już gorzej.
Gdy nagle pojawia się kilka i to upierdliwych , to trzeba uklęknąć.   :Wink: 
Sama Borelioza ma tyle objawów , że kartki papieru A4 by zbrakło na zapisanie ich drobnym maczkiem.
Z boreliozą wiąże się kilka (ca 10 ) koinfekcji które też robią jatkę w organizmie.
A tu jeszcze dochodzi kręgosłup, ciężary, narkotyki, dziewczyna......

Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## nnn123

> Witam, 
> Stwierdzono u mnie nerwice, zaakceptowałem ten fakt i wróciłem do normalnego życia. Wczoraj ćwiczyłem ze sztangą... i co nagle drętwienie przedramion, momentowe osłabienie i uczucie dyskomfortu w głowie. Podszedłem do lustra, pierwsze co rzuciło mi się w oczy - spora różnica źrenic. Wróciłem do domu i wziałem aspiryne bo bolała mnie głowa, po 15-20 min od przyjęcia zacząłem czuć takie jakby piszczenie w głowie i pękanie bąbelków w głowie, podszedłem do lustra - prawa źrenica była naprawdę niesamowicie duża a lewa normalna, obie podobnie reagowały na jasne światło.
> Czuje też ucisk w odcinku lędzwiowym który nie pozwala mi załatwić się na stojąco czasami.
> Dzwoniłem do nowego neurologa, powiedział że jeżeli objawy się nasilą to na pogotowie a że różnica w wielkości źrenic nie zawsze oznacza problem. Tłumaczyłem zależności, powiedziałem że stwierdzono u mnie nerwice - a on " no i ma Pan odpowiedź co do pana dolegliwości " . 
> 
> Wygrzebałem też z mojej dokumentacji medycznej próbe wysiłkową i holtera zaniosłem je w razie czego na ponowną kontrole. Okazało się że max ciśnienie w obu Holterach ( pierwszy pomiar uznano za nieprawidłowy ) dochodziło do 230/100 - pierwsze pytnie było czy uprawiałem wtedy sex/ cięzki wysiłek - odpowiedź nie. 
> 
> Siadłem znów do internetu pomimo tego że powiedziałem sobie że już daje sobie z tym spokój, ale znalazłem informacje że taka reakcja na aspiryne może świadczyć o złym stanie zdrowia ( wcześniej tak na to nie reagowałem ). 
> Pomimo tego zauważyłem że lucetamu nie powinno łączyć się z aspiyną - nie wiem czemu. 
> ...


Hmmm, neurolog na telefon. Też bym tak chciał  :Smile: 

Kręgosłup to może zrób jego rtg tzn. rtg całego kręgosłupa - do tego jest inna klisza i inne ustawienia lampy rtg - wtedy wbrew pozorom bardzo dużo widać co się dzieje. Atakuj internistę i neurologa - tylko spokojnie a nie na siłę - wtedy chętniej diagnozują i leczą.

Co do oczu, neurolog ma rację. Wiele osób ma różne dziwne rzeczy (ja sam od dziecka nie zamknę prawej powieki jeśli nie zamknę lewej  :Smile:  ). A to, że objawy nasiliły się podczas znacznego wysiłku, wskazują nieco na to że wypociłeś tzw. elektrolity (potas, sód, magnez czy nawet wapń) tym bardziej że z innych powodów je nadmiernie tracisz. Pisałem Ci żebyś się nieco ograniczył z tym, zwłaszcza z większym czy długotrwałym wysiłkiem i unikał wszelakiego stresu.

Leki NLPZ mieszane (zwłaszcza w nieodpowiedni sposób) robią czasem w głowie misz-masz dopóki wątroba tego nie zmetabolizuje i nerki nie wypłuczą wiadomo gdzie. W miarę możliwości bierz tylko jedną substancję w danym czasie. O okresie metabolizmu danej substancji z leku znajdziesz w necie np. na wikipedii, tylko pamiętaj że czasem te informacje mogą być błędne i są podane z grubsza - zależy to od paru rzeczy... Jeśli jedna rzecz (lek) sama w sobie Ci szkodzi to znaczy, że lepiej tego nie brać. Medycyna na dzień dzisiejszy nie rozgryzła jeszcze wszystkiego i najpewniej tak będzie przez długie długie lata.

urpl.gov.pl/system/drugs/pn/ulotka/2013-12-09_4_12_13__lucetam_pil.pdf

Według tego (ww. ulotka), nie powinno się łączyć lucetamu z kwasem acetylosalicylowym (aspiryna, polopiryna, etopiryna i 500 innych). Mało tego napisali że nie powinno się zbytnio jego nagle odstawiać (lucetamu).

Co do holtera ciśnieniowego (tzn. tego skoku). Albo nerwica albo infekcja albo przyczyna idiopatyczna (nieznana, lub nieznana w medycynie jeszcze). Od nerwicy może Ci nieco skakać ciśnienie lub możesz mieć nieco podniesione. Niedobór potasu w większości przypadków podnosi ciśnienie i nawet to może wywołać taki skok. Zdarza się że całkowicie zdrowi ludzie mają nadciśnienie przez tydzień-dwa a potem się samo normuje - bywa że lekarz wtedy błędnie zdiagnozuje przewlekłe nadciśnienie i przypisze na stałe leki... Raz byłem świadkiem takiej sytuacji (byłem wspólnie z jednym znajomym u jego lekarza) i zwróciłem lekarzowi uwagę - po kolejnym tygodniu mu spadło i do dziś jest ok. Jak przez większość czasu (w stanie spoczynku i zarazem będąc wypoczętym) masz mniej niż 150/90 to nie masz czym się nadmiernie przejmować. Jeśli nie przez dłuższy czas to spytaj internistę czy by tego nie normować póki co.

Co do tk i rm nie są to super dokładne badania (nie jest to mikroskop soczewkowy, elektronowy czy bad. biochemiczne) i nie zawsze są wskazania do kontrastu który jest szkodliwy (m.in. podwójna tomografia przy jednym "poleżeniu") i niesie ze sobą ryzyko uszczerbku na zdrowiu czy nawet utracie życia (przede wszystkim reakcja anafilaktyczna). Z nerwicą i wieloma innymi chorobami jest tak, że diagnozę się stawia o wyniki badań. Jeśli są ok, to wtedy robi się dodatkowo inne, a jeśli nie ma wskazań do zrobienia jeszcze innych to stwierdza się po objawach. Zawsze można zrobić badania prywatnie. Inna sprawa, że czasem badania wychodzą ujemnie przy niektórych schorzeniach przez jakiś czas, a bywa że nawet cały czas (temat rzeka). W tym przypadku tego nie widzę żeby mogło to być coś innego niż zwykła pospolita i niegroźna nerwica. Tak jak wspomniałem ileś dni temu, chciałbym być na Twoim miejscu.

Jeśli chcesz mieć pewność i nie szukać co chwilę, to sprawdź poziom ACTH w osoczu krwi i pamiętaj że na jego poziom ma wiele czynników - w tym długość snu, pora dnia, wysiłek (również odległy), stres i często nerwica. Jeśli chcesz koniecznie szukać innych przyczyn to sprawdź metale ciężkie (zwłaszcza ww. ołów) - innej możliwości zbytnio nie widzę

Jak się Ci pogorszy czy poprawi (btw. chwilowe nasilenie objawów nerwicy nie oznacza wcale że leczenie jest na pewno złe) to pisz i w miarę możliwości pójdź na tzw. kontrolną wizytę do psychiatry, neurologa, okulisty czy innego lekarza który "działa" w danym kierunku.

Pozdrawiam jeszcze raz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, czy to rzeczywiście okazały sie być objawy nerwicy? Jaki rezultat leczenia. Proszę o informacje, pozdrawiam.

----------

